# 2005 Altima 2.5 S wheel size?



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Does a 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5 S have stock 15 or 16 inch wheels?


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

You can read it off the tire: 215/60/*16*

They're 16"


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks I thought they were.


----------

